# Homemade Wasp Catcher/Killer Idea, Will It Work?



## SmoothieChoco (Mar 26, 2007)

Dp and I are wanting to build a wasp catcher for our garden. We plan on using a large soda bottle. Cutting it 2 inches from the top, making 2 pieces. Placing the top piece then into the larger piece upside down. So the wasps get in through the top that way. KWIM??

Our problem is not knowing what exactly to put inside the bottle to attract the wasps, AND KILL them.

We know sugar water attracts them fine but they aren't likely to drown in it, as they fly into drinks glasses all the time, drink it and leave, they dont fall in.

So our latest idea is to use GOLDEN SYRUP about an inch thick at the bottom of the bottle inside. We are thinking the wasps will become STUCK to the syrup as soon as they touch it, becoming permanently trapped. However will this kill them too? Will they die of exhaustion from trying to escape the stickiness? Or will they be able to escape, fly out and be very angry?

Any ideas? PLEASE!


----------



## Sarah71476 (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm subscribing! DH just built a gorgeous outdoor daybed in our gazebo, but every time I go out there I see wasps. I know they aren't supposed to attack unless we bother them, but I would love to take DD and go nap outside without having to worry (or using some chemical spray!)


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's a site with some good info. We're going to be building one soon and are looking for info too.

http://www.onlinediscountmart.com/wasp-traps.html


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

won't dish soap mixed with a little water make them unable to fly and they'll drown in the water? My parents have quite the wasp problem and they squirt them with a soap & water mixture.


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

Mint kills wasps and yellow jackets. Plant some mint in your garden to send them away. Or buy a mint oil aerosol spray to soak nests with. There's one called Victor Poison Free Wasp & Hornet Killer.

But also consider that wasps and yellow jackets are an important part of the ecosystem. They are important for pollination, and they kill mosquitos and other pests. They also serve as a food supply for song birds. So, if they're not stinging you, I say let them be.


----------



## jyurina (Mar 17, 2005)

My parents made one of these when I was a kid since I got stung about 10 times in one summer. They put raw bacon in it. It worked really well.


----------



## S.Lee (Jan 27, 2007)

Many Thanks!! I am going to try this.


----------

